# Keeping african giant millipedes and pure common hissing roaches together



## KevinsWither (Jan 24, 2018)

Would that work? I'm planning on expanding my African giant millipede colony to a few more individuals.


----------



## desmess3000 (Jan 25, 2018)

I did this for a bit and everything got along fine...I now have two hisses in with my ivory vivarium and everyones happy.


----------



## LawnShrimp (Jan 25, 2018)

Hissers in Madagascar live with large millipedes in the wild and eat much of the same food (vegetables, fruits, rotten wood and leaves), so I don't see why this could cause a problem.
The only things which might be dangerous is if roaches burrow into molting millipedes, which they could eat or at least trample. You will need deep substrate.
Also, a roach might frighten a millipede into releasing its chemical defense which could harm young, molting, or weak roaches.
Both of these scenarios are unlikely though so go ahead with the project!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KevinsWither (Jan 25, 2018)

LawnShrimp said:


> Hissers in Madagascar live with large millipedes in the wild and eat much of the same food (vegetables, fruits, rotten wood and leaves), so I don't see why this could cause a problem.
> The only things which might be dangerous is if roaches burrow into molting millipedes, which they could eat or at least trample. You will need deep substrate.
> Also, a roach might frighten a millipede into releasing its chemical defense which could harm young, molting, or weak roaches.
> Both of these scenarios are unlikely though so go ahead with the project!


Tub is 18 inches deep so I'm probably going to add 12-13 inches of sub so the millipedes can burrow and breed. Then add branches of sorts (and leaf litter plus hides) for both of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LawnShrimp (Jan 25, 2018)

KevinsWither said:


> Tub is 18 inches deep so I'm probably going to add 12-13 inches of sub so the millipedes can burrow and breed. Then add branches of sorts (and leaf litter plus hides) for both of them.


Sounds great! Giant roaches and millipedes in the same tank, I like the idea.


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Jan 31, 2018)

Careful, I've read that hissing roaches aren't a big fan of super moist environments.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LawnShrimp (Feb 1, 2018)

VolkswagenBug said:


> Careful, I've read that hissing roaches aren't a big fan of super moist environments.


I think that a tall bark hide would allow the roaches to stay off of the ground so as not to be totally moist. A. gigas can withstand a drier environment as well, especially with that foot-deep substrate to hide in. Something to think about though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davehuth (Feb 17, 2018)

Just want to add here that I've been running an experiment housing millipedes (not A. gigas, mostly North American species) and hissers together in the same enclosure. It's been only 2 months, but I watch over things very closely and so far I've seen no sign of trouble. I agree with trying to maximize success by using deep substrate, lots of climbing perches, and many hides for any animal to retreat to for alone-time if needed. I should say there are also fruit beetles, and small harvestman species in there as well (though I've kept out isopods, using springtails for cleaners instead). It's turning into quite the communal project!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mickiem (Feb 18, 2018)

If your substrate is 12-13” deep and you add leaves and hides to the top, that would leave you with just a few inches to the lid. That will increase the humidity in that area and give all animals a potential escape route. Just be mindful of this. More vent holes (that roach nymphs can’t get through) and an escape proof lid for all.  I try to keep more headspace to manage humidity and keep millipedes from roofcapades.


----------



## sheetssha (Apr 6, 2018)

davehuth said:


> Just want to add here that I've been running an experiment housing millipedes (not A. gigas, mostly North American species) and hissers together in the same enclosure. It's been only 2 months, but I watch over things very closely and so far I've seen no sign of trouble. I agree with trying to maximize success by using deep substrate, lots of climbing perches, and many hides for any animal to retreat to for alone-time if needed. I should say there are also fruit beetles, and small harvestman species in there as well (though I've kept out isopods, using springtails for cleaners instead). It's turning into quite the communal project!


That looks amazing!  Great work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stardisk (Apr 8, 2018)

You can easily mix a lot of insects, just make sure there is enough space for all of them to go around. I have had a tank 140cm x 50cm x 60cm, in which i succesfully had different species of millipedes, beetles, hissing cockroach and a population of cave crickets.
Just make sure there are different areas in your tank that provide different kinds of shelter/heat and moist.
They share the same kind of food so don't worry about that.
Also my madagascar hissing cockroach never burrowed once in his lifetime, they rather hide between a crevice if they are looking for some peace of mind


----------

